# Updated Tactical Pro Diablo II Slingbow



## KBeach88 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok, so heres my update to this post. I removed the pro diablo logo on the top of the slingshot, drilled and tapped two holes for mounting the picatinny rail section. I removed the front sight pin from the MBUS flip up sight, so now that became my arrow rest. I then drilled and tapped a hole on the front of the grip to mount a bow stabilizer. I painted the chrome slingshot forks flat black, installed Trumark RR2 Heavy bands also. Then i simply made a black paracord wrist brace and also wrapped the brace beams with black paracord. I haven't modified the pocket or my arrows and I've shot this thing countless times now and its excellent. The only thing left to do now is get accurate with it, as i can hit an archery target bag at 20 yards but not getting the grouping that I would like. Setting it up for bow fishing might be my next project if i get around to it.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice lookin rig, although I am not into slingbows at all, and prefer my compound bow hunting rig.

But keep us updated, as I will follow this topic; and IF you can achieve accuracy to like 30 meters, it may be worth exploring.

Cheers Allan


----------



## KBeach88 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm accurate, but not as much as id like to be. I'm sure its not the slingshot or the way its set up, its just me lol. Will be posting a video shooting it very soon. -Kyle


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey try PMing ruthiexxxx, as she is among the prolific sling bow makers around.
If not prolific, her designs, and the power of her rigs are awesome.

Although be aware, she may be an older lady ( it is never polite to enquire as to a ladies age), but she is into body building, and can draw weights most men could not even dream of. Like 5 stands each side of over 40/70; just imagine the strength to draw that ?.....

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hey try PMing ruthiexxxx, as she is among the prolific sling bow makers around.
> If not prolific, her designs, and the power of her rigs are awesome.
> 
> Although be aware, she may be an older lady ( it is never polite to enquire as to a ladies age), but she is into body building, and can draw weights most men could not even dream of. Like 5 stands each side of over 40/70; just imagine the strength to draw that ?.....
> ...


You do me too much honour amigo. It was only 20/40s (6 a side) which didn't add up to a mega-heavy pull. But they did get into dreadful tangles so I've switched to something else now. I haven't tried the 40/70s yet but am falling in love with the 50/80s and really want to get more of this stuff....it's like TTB on amphetamines!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey ruthiexxxx,

From my old days, and I know you are still into what I now remember fondly only.

But from a strength point of view. You one of the few I am sure could draw what I shoot with ease.

Also when I wish, but only like once every 40 min. or so, without otherwise shooting; I can draw my rigs to 575 to 580%. Although never regularly, as I'd need a band snap, and hit in the face NOT.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hey ruthiexxxx,
> 
> From my old days, and I know you are still into what I now remember fondly only.
> 
> ...


Yes, I resist the temptation to max out the bands or tubes. It's not so easy for me to get the really tasty rubber here...natural latex, 50/80s etc...so I tend to double up instead and stay within their comfortable limits. And whereas being bitch-slapped with latex might be acceptable at the hands of a handsome Dom, I did not enjoy it from one of my own slingshots!

Having some deliciously juvenile fun at the mo with exploding arrowheads... also hexnuts (though this lends a fresh terror to forkhits!!)


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update details.

As with all things, practice makes perfect; or so they say; as long as all variables are always consistent.

Cheers Allan


----------

